# New here



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in Celina and new to the forum and to the hobby after a long absence.

If anyone is interested in helping me figure out the best route to go on my 75 gal tank, I would like to learn how to do it right.

if anyone is in my area or Frisco/Plano/Allen/McKinney let me know.

Mike


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Mike,
glad to have you join us!
There are a few of us in your area, and we would be glad to help with your project.
We will have our club meeting tomorrow 7/17. If there is any possibility you could make it, that would be a great opportunity to meet some of the others in the area, and maybe do a little brainstorming on your tank.
Looking forward to meeting you!
Cindy *


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I just talked to Niko and I think I may be catching a ride with him to the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Akulakat said:


> I just talked to Niko and I think I may be catching a ride with him to the meeting.


HI I'm in plano and could help you out building your 75 there will diffently be people to talk to at the meeting who can give you lots of ideals...

JOEY.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

i will see you at the meeting


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike, glad to have met today. Hope your tank goes well. You'll have to report to us at the next meeting!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Mike, it was nice to meet you. If you got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks to Michael at the Meeting, I went to Lowe's and got me a much better light setup than what came with the tank. $22...woohoo. Now at have at least achieved a decent low light status in my tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just take baby steps and pushing forward. You'll get your tank to where you want it. Being patient is the key.


----------

